# Been out of the gym to long and got fat



## bigmike-7 (Apr 26, 2012)

Hello Ironmagazine members,

I am really grateful for such an honest forum like this. I have been away from the gym and gear for a couple years and look like a real sloppy version of myself. I was 250lbs and pretty lean and strong. Then I became financially screwed from loosing a couple jobs homes etc. like a lot of good people these days. I have the best fiance ever who loves me no matter what I look like so that didn't help me to stay in shape. (I am happier than ever cause of her though) We both love gear and eating a bulking diet, unfortunately it's cutting time again for both of us. I never started off slow with juice I spent a grand on my first cycle. After looking through a ton of forums I am convinced that this is the best one by far. I am not one who usually writes a lot about myself but I want to gain some like minded friends so if there's anyone who would like to send me a friend request I would be honored to be your friend. I have been out of the loop and haven't shopped for gear in a couple years.

God Bless You All,
Mike


----------



## Arnold (Apr 26, 2012)

bigmike-7, welcome to IronMagazine Forums! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Please Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## juicespringsteen (Apr 26, 2012)

Welcome to IM


----------



## charley (Apr 26, 2012)

Welcome!!!


----------



## "TheFuture" (Apr 26, 2012)

Welcome brother, Keep your head up, stay cool here and you'll get a lot of encouragement.


----------



## sofargone561 (Apr 26, 2012)

welcome, post you question in a more specific forum, if you have a question about aas ask in the anobolic forum, if u have a wuestion about diet as that there, u will get better answers there. this is for introductionns. welcome to IM brother. 


btw i like the go big or go home idea with the first cycle. most guys who warn to stay away from that. im not most guys... fuck most guys. reps for going for it.


----------



## SwollenMonkey (Apr 27, 2012)

welcome to IM


----------



## brazey (Apr 27, 2012)

Welcome...


----------



## bigmike-7 (Apr 27, 2012)

Thanks for the heads up. And all the kind words. This board is the best!


----------



## jamison (Apr 27, 2012)

*i hear ya*

i was working out hard a year agoand fucked my back up at work,and i too blew up a little.i dropped 40 pounds then my back fucked up and now i have gained 30 of it back.i am at 260 right now and just got two cycles from my buddy,i scored dbol,boldo,test 250..just need to find some legit friends on here to steer me the right way..whether i should try to cut weight before i cycle or just go for it..





bigmike-7 said:


> Hello Ironmagazine members,
> 
> I am really grateful for such an honest forum like this. I have been away from the gym and gear for a couple years and look like a real sloppy version of myself. I was 250lbs and pretty lean and strong. Then I became financially screwed from loosing a couple jobs homes etc. like a lot of good people these days. I have the best fiance ever who loves me no matter what I look like so that didn't help me to stay in shape. (I am happier than ever cause of her though) We both love gear and eating a bulking diet, unfortunately it's cutting time again for both of us. I never started off slow with juice I spent a grand on my first cycle. After looking through a ton of forums I am convinced that this is the best one by far. I am not one who usually writes a lot about myself but I want to gain some like minded friends so if there's anyone who would like to send me a friend request I would be honored to be your friend. I have been out of the loop and haven't shopped for gear in a couple years.
> 
> ...


----------



## GFR (Apr 27, 2012)

I was where you are now 7 months ago. I just started working out 3x a week for one hour, eating good, quit drinking and I lost 47lbs in 5 months. You do not need drugs or any crazy diets right now, you just need to the gym and change how you eat.


----------



## biggermike (Apr 28, 2012)

GeorgeForemanRules said:
			
		

> I was where you are now 7 months ago. I just started working out 3x a week for one hour, eating good, quit drinking and I lost 47lbs in 5 months. You do not need drugs or any crazy diets right now, you just need to the gym and change how you eat.



I completely agree, I'm doing it myself now and it's always the first thing I do before I bulk up. Great words, keep your motivation

polarbear


----------



## cad500 (Apr 28, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## bigmike-7 (Apr 28, 2012)

jamison said:


> i was working out hard a year agoand fucked my back up at work,and i too blew up a little.i dropped 40 pounds then my back fucked up and now i have gained 30 of it back.i am at 260 right now and just got two cycles from my buddy,i scored dbol,boldo,test 250..just need to find some legit friends on here to steer me the right way..whether i should try to cut weight before i cycle or just go for it..



My very first cycle I started at 396lbs. As mentioned in the beginning of this thread. I spent around a grand on that first cycle. I ran test p, tren a, clen, and T3. Then after after some gonad recovery I ran test p, masteron, Tbol in the biginning and anavar in the end T3,and metfornin. In around 9 months I had lost 160lbs and put on substantial muscle at the same time. I had lost fat before without any gear but with it was so much better. I had more muscle to keep the fat off this time and building muscle gave me the encouragement I needed to keep eating clean. I would never loose fat again without gear. At least take the test and maybe save the dbol and eq for when you can eat enough to really build muscle. I may be a newbie on this board but this advice comes from experience. Keep your metabolism up by eating protien at least every 3 hours and  keep the carbs pretty low. Maybe save your test 250 to run with your eq and dbol and get some test p and tren if you can afford to. Tren was amazing for me and test p wont cause any water retention like test 250 will. I stopped cycling for a couple years and gained a lot of my fat back because I got engaged and lazy. Make sure to get in shape for yourself not for broads. A lot of people will say what I did was overkill but I loved it....God Bless bro


----------



## HardcoreTraining (Apr 28, 2012)

Welcome To IM!


----------



## OrbitNutrition (Apr 30, 2012)

Welcome


----------

